# Lamb w dried scour poo in fleece clean how?



## Blue Sky (Jul 12, 2015)

With the rain we had worm/scour issues. One lamb's tail is coated. Poo has dried is there a quick way to clean him up? Was thinking mineral oil or Vaseline. Hot and dry weather forecasted hate to leave it. Suggestions?


----------



## Sheepshape (Jul 12, 2015)

If it's in 'dags' i.e a length of fleece with hardened poo on the end, like berries (sorry if you're eating!), then I cut them off.

If there's a general hard mat around there, then a hose trained on his rear and a pair of waterproof gloves will allow you to wash the whole lot off with a bit of patience.

Good luck. and just remember the joys of sheep ownership!


----------



## Blue Sky (Jul 13, 2015)

Got the majority of it off. Scouring is clearing. I have hair sheep and don't dock tails so a scoury bum can become a scary one (according to my spell checker).


----------

